# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Home Theatre Systems

## ParamasivaM

Want to know which is the best HT system & which company.. coming x'mas-nu medikkaan plan undu..

Sony 2-3 items nokki vechittundu.. also philips.. appozhaanu ivide thread thudangiyal upakaram aayirikkumallo ennu orthathu..

Tallboy speakers mathi.. cheriya size ullava venda.. 

so suggest me with qulaity 5.1 systems..  also HT ullavar aanenkil avarude experience koode parayuka...



Sony - Bdv-e690

----------


## hsalihba

kaashu undengil; bose V25 system

----------


## maryland

:Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jeet

Toshiba Led is the best...I m using it since 1yr....it supports all format...MKV,M,FLV,avi,3gp,divx nd etc etc...no other Lcd tv including sony does not support these formats.

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Toshiba Led is the best...I m using it since 1yr....it supports all format...MKV,M,FLV,avi,3gp,divx nd etc etc...no other Lcd tv including sony does not support these formats.


 :Rolleyes:   :Rolleyes:

----------


## Jason

Sony bravia athrekkum kidu aayi ennniku thoniyilla. K n C kandapol oru grainy look.. paazhaya tvil athinekkalum clarity ondu..

----------


## Mr.Cool

Home theatre-nu kurichu chodichappo alkkar entha TV-ye kurichu reply idunnathu  :Confused:

----------


## sillan

Home theatre systems threadil LCD discussion...lol... appozhe paranjille success aavillannu... Samsung smarttv series 8 and now 9 are lot better than sony bravia... Series 8 seen myself display  is a wow... thickness of smartphone

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Home theatre-nu kurichu chodichappo alkkar entha TV-ye kurichu reply idunnathu


Athaanu enikkum manassilavathathu...  :Question:

----------


## ParamasivaM

> Sony bravia athrekkum kidu aayi ennniku thoniyilla. K n C kandapol oru grainy look.. paazhaya tvil athinekkalum clarity ondu..


Sony bravia de karyam njaan chodichillello..!  :Homygod: 

sugegst me a good HT system... sony aanu ippozhathe ente 1st preference..  :Cold:

----------


## teegy

Marantz and pioneer have atmos enabled AVR models. But not sure about HTs. 

Separate purchase is always better than package, but expensive akum 




> DOLBY ATMOS enable cheytha oru home theatrenu ethra aakum rate
> 
> http://www.onkyodolbyatmos.com/
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> Any alternate suggestions, receiver and speakers separate purchase aano package aano nallathu
> 
> In Onkyo atmos speakers separate aau

----------


## clooney

> DOLBY ATMOS enable cheytha oru home theatrenu ethra aakum rate
> 
> http://www.onkyodolbyatmos.com/
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> Any alternate suggestions, receiver and speakers separate purchase aano package aano nallathu
> 
> In Onkyo atmos speakers separate aau


Seperate anu better,Speakers with HT package will not sound that good,Onkyo HT-S5805 5.1.2 atmos enabled HT package anu with speakers.
Seperate package avumbo best sounding speakers select cheyyam.
Amazon indiayil pioneer vsx-930k atmos enabled reciever available anu for 57k,
http://www.amazon.in/PIONEER-VSX-930...8-5dbf97a645f2
Onkyo DTS-X AND ATMOS compatible ayitulla recievers introduce cheythutundu TX-RZ800

----------


## josemon17

> DOLBY ATMOS enable cheytha oru home theatrenu ethra aakum rate
> 
> http://www.onkyodolbyatmos.com/
> 
> Something like this
> 
> 
> Any alternate suggestions, receiver and speakers separate purchase aano package aano nallathu
> 
> In Onkyo atmos speakers separate aau


*Veetil 7.1.4 cheyuvanu..drawing nadakunnu...onnum medichitila..may or june aakumbol medikum*

----------


## ITV

> *Veetil 7.1.4 cheyuvanu..drawing nadakunnu...onnum medichitila..may or june aakumbol medikum*


With photos review pratheekshikkunnu

Please make sure that you are buying satellite speakers than those to be placed above front speakers which on reflection with roof creating the effect

I think only Onkyo and one more company only released the same

Go for receiver with DTS:X too

----------


## Naradhan

> With photos review pratheekshikkunnu
> 
> Please make sure that you are buying satellite speakers than those to be placed above front speakers which on reflection with roof creating the effect
> 
> I think only Onkyo and one more company only released the same
> 
> Go for receiver with DTS:X too


Ithinu thanne 2 yrs pidichu ... Ini foto review venam ennokke paranjaal ... Marikkunathinu munpu nadannaal bhagyam ennu parayaam ...  :Girl Sigh:

----------


## josemon17

> With photos review pratheekshikkunnu
> 
> Please make sure that you are buying satellite speakers than those to be placed above front speakers which on reflection with roof creating the effect
> 
> I think only Onkyo and one more company only released the same
> 
> Go for receiver with DTS:X too


*Speakers-Jamo/waferdale/harmon kardon/polk
Av reciever- 7.1.4 Dolby Atmos Enabled 
*Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo

----------


## josemon17

> Ithinu thanne 2 yrs pidichu ... Ini foto review venam ennokke paranjaal ... Marikkunathinu munpu nadannaal bhagyam ennu parayaam ...


*Veedu pani kazhiyumbol nadakkum..*

----------


## ITV

5.1/7.1 Analog output ulla Bluray player suggest cheyyamo?

----------


## ITV

> 5.1/7.1 Analog output ulla Bluray player suggest cheyyamo?


 @Naradhan @josemon17 @clooney @teegy

----------


## Naradhan

> @Naradhan @josemon17 @clooney @teegy


Nummakku oru piduthavumilla....  :No: 
Njaan TV kandittu thanne varshangalaayi ... Ippa okke lap-il aanu ... Athu kondu onnum nokkarilla....  :Sorry:

----------


## clooney

> 5.1/7.1 Analog output ulla Bluray player suggest cheyyamo?


Analog output ulla players eppo irangunnilla, digital to analog converters kittum pakshe sound quality engeneyundennu ariyilla

----------


## OxY

> *Speakers-Jamo/waferdale/harmon kardon/polk
> Av reciever- 7.1.4 Dolby Atmos Enabled 
> *Yamaha, Denon, Onkyo
> 
> Attachment 34021Attachment 34022


whats ur room size?

----------


## josemon17

> whats ur room size?


*
471*614....!*

----------


## OxY

> *
> 471*614....!*


so almost 20 ft.. u should go with 7.2 or 9.2 . if possible setup a projector with 125/130 inch screen. u got a good size room. :Tasty:

----------


## josemon17

> so almost 20 ft.. u should go with 7.2 or 9.2 . if possible setup a projector with 125/130 inch screen. u got a good size room.


*
7.2.4 setup aanu...Curve135WH(16:9) aanu screen*

----------


## OxY

elite screens? awesome !!

----------


## Santi

digital input option ulla ethelum vila koranja speaker system ario ? @ParamasivaM @clooney @josemon17

----------


## OxY

> digital input option ulla ethelum vila koranja speaker system ario ? @ParamasivaM @clooney @josemon17


digital input entha aanu udeshiche? HDMI / optical?

----------


## Santi

> digital input entha aanu udeshiche? HDMI / optical?


receiver

receiver il oru hdmi out um oru spdif out um undu ..hdmi video ku kodukanu vicharikunu ... spdif in ulla ethelum budget setup undo

----------


## OxY

share the recvr config on ur back of recvr!! spdif is mostly toslink connector..what setup u r looking for? 2.1 or 5.1? which country u r in? @Santi

----------


## Santi

> share the recvr config on ur back of recvr!! spdif is mostly toslink connector..what setup u r looking for? 2.1 or 5.1? which country u r in? @Santi


looking for a  optical /digital (toslink  or hdmi )input support cheyana 2.1 speaker system  
in india
 @ParamasivaM

----------


## Santi

> share the recvr config on ur back of recvr!! spdif is mostly toslink connector..what setup u r looking for? 2.1 or 5.1? which country u r in? @Santi


looking for a  optical /digital (toslink  or hdmi )input support cheyana 2.1 speaker system  
in india
 @ParamasivaM

----------


## Santi

something similar to this setup

http://www.philips.co.in/c-p/HTL2163...specifications


*Rear Connections*

*Digital coaxial in**Digital optical in*Subwoofer out

AUX inHDMI 1.4 output (ARC)

----------


## josemon17

Finally Home Theater set cheythu
Projector-BenQ 11000 4K
Sound-7.1.2
Speakers-Klipsch
Atmos Speakers- Paradigm
AV Receiver- Marantaz 7011
Screen-Elite UHD 158 inch Acoustically Transparent curved screen
Ups- 2KW Emerson
Recliner -Lacasa

----------


## renjuus

> Finally Home Theater set cheythu
> Projector-BenQ 11000 4K
> Sound-7.1.2
> Speakers-Klipsch
> Atmos Speakers- Paradigm
> AV Receiver- Marantaz 7011
> Screen-Elite UHD 158 inch Acoustically Transparent curved screen
> Ups- 2KW Emerson
> Recliner -Lacasa


ellaam koode ethra aayi amt???

----------


## josemon17

> ellaam koode ethra aayi amt???


 :Vandivittu: .....!

----------


## Naradhan

> Finally Home Theater set cheythu
> Projector-BenQ 11000 4K
> Sound-7.1.2
> Speakers-Klipsch
> Atmos Speakers- Paradigm
> AV Receiver- Marantaz 7011
> Screen-Elite UHD 158 inch Acoustically Transparent curved screen
> Ups- 2KW Emerson
> Recliner -Lacasa


 :Ho:   :Swoon:

----------


## josemon17

:Angel:  :Angel:

----------


## anupkerb1

> 


Total expense etra ayi

----------


## josemon17

> Total expense etra ayi


*Almost 18l....*

----------


## anupkerb1

> *Almost 18l....*


Athu room adukam aano 18lskh ?

----------


## josemon17

> Athu room adukam aano 18lskh ?


Around 3l for acoustics...and rest (15l) for speakers,projectors and oppo bluray player

----------


## B I L A L

Yamaha yht2910....enganeyund...

----------


## firecrown

> 


full screen varunnillallo...is the aspect ratio of the screen right?....it should be 2.35:1

----------


## firecrown

movies full screen kananamenkil anamorphic lens vangendi varum....it will cost around 2 lakh rupees  :Laughing: 



Panamorph anamorphic home theatre lenses: https://www.panamorph.com/

----------


## firecrown

ദൃശ്യം 2 ഇഫക്ട്; 'ഹൗസ്*ഫുൾ' ആയി കേരളത്തിലെ വീടുകൾ! നിങ്ങൾക്കും വേണ്ടേ ഈ അനുഭവം?...

Read more at: https://www.manoramaonline.com/homes...echnology.html

----------


## firecrown

*പുലിമടയിലെ സിനിമ കളരി | DIRECTOR BHADRAN'S HOME THEATER | DSQUARE HOME CINEMAS*

----------

